# Is this happening to any of you??



## Deleted member 13543 (Aug 9, 2011)

A couple of my friends were spending the night in a layby on the A30, Cornwall/Devon border, (in a caravan, but he is thinking of getting a MH!!) and twice in the night they were disturbed by passing lorries blowing their horns.

Is it some new HGV sport, or just 2 HGV drivers who loathe caravans?? They were the only vehicle in the layby, and wondered if it would have happened if there had been the odd lorry there as well.

Anyone else encountered this???


----------



## MOS (Aug 9, 2011)

not heard of it before .perhaps it was jeremy clarkson and hammy hamster filming a thing about trucks and caravan baiting 
MOS


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Aug 9, 2011)

MOS said:


> not heard of it before .perhaps it was jeremy clarkson and hammy hamster filming a thing about trucks and caravan baiting
> MOS


 
Think you could be right, sounds just like them!!! (Hope they don't read this otherwise it could give them ideas.....!!)


----------



## dc6947 (Aug 9, 2011)

*hi *

I'm new here, but have been lurking for some time. So, "hi".

Just wanted to say that i got honked while parked in a layby in Ludlow last week. I was the only camper there, in a fiat ducato professional camper conversion (which looks quite like a motorhome, so not very stealth). It was very deliberately aimed at us, we were the only sign of life on the road and he was one of only around 5 vehicles that passed us all night (may have missed some when i was asleep though!). It confused me a bit i have to say as i had no idea what his problem was, been wondering ever since if this was a hostile or 'friendly' honk!


----------



## Tony Lee (Aug 9, 2011)

Happens occasionally - and not confined to the UK either.

Hard to ascribe general motives to it, because the situation varies too much. 9pm and a short toot might mean the truck driver is just wishing he was in your shoes. 3am and a continuous blast is obviously the actions of a .........

Not a lot different to the local yahoos stopping their hooning long enough to run over and bang on the side of the MH before roaring away in a shower of gravel or a farmer and his manure spreader squeezing past at 6am. Just part of the scene.


----------



## iansontour (Aug 9, 2011)

Maybe its one of there sleepy spots you had taken over??


----------



## dc6947 (Aug 9, 2011)

*3 short toots*

In my case, it was three short toots on the horn, not a blaring rage type. And it was around 10pm. It was a large layby in a rural area (whitcliffe common, got it from this site if i remember rightly, fantastic view i might add overlooking ludlow castle too!), not the kind of road you get many HGV's on i'd have thought. I guess he may have been friendly. The layby itself is very long and i was alone so plenty of space.


----------



## stormywalters (Aug 9, 2011)

Last friday we stayed at Bishops lime kiln, all buttoned up watching a DVD. About 10.30pm someone coming down the hill blew their horn. The next morning just before 8.00 same thing from someone coming up the hill. We think it could be a spotty little muppet that works in McDonalds on the main road. Thing is we were awake both times so wasent a problem. But if it happens again in the same spot.....In the words of Liam Neeson from the film Taken.... I will find you and I will kill you.    Nahhhh  Just kidding


----------



## VeeDub (Aug 9, 2011)

kernowprickles said:


> A couple of my friends were spending the night in a layby on the A30, Cornwall/Devon border, (in a caravan, but he is thinking of getting a MH!!) and twice in the night they were disturbed by passing lorries blowing their horns.
> 
> Is it some new HGV sport, or just 2 HGV drivers who loathe caravans?? They were the only vehicle in the layby, and wondered if it would have happened if there had been the odd lorry there as well.
> 
> Anyone else encountered this???




Really Odd! The answer to 1, 2 & (probably 3), has to be a resounding NO!!!!  Truckers KNOW that sleep is essential but - Just a thought....?  If your friends  were in a layby and the rear end of the Caravan was still protruding (ever so slightly) into the Traffic Lane .... causing HGV's to swerve to avoid  ????    Ergo Honky Tonk Truckers!!!!


----------



## donkey too (Aug 9, 2011)

Large trucks do seem to take over in some places and tend to think they have sole rights to usng laybys. At Cartgate on the 303 now they are a pest. they take over all the car and caravan spaces. Even had one ask me to move last week so he could get his truck in. cheeky prat. I did move along a bit as there is no telling what they would accidentally do otherwise. but told him to get the coffees in in the cafe.:lol-053: Mind you , you don;t get any boy racers there any more and the few doggers have vanished.:wave:


----------



## vwalan (Aug 9, 2011)

hi , knowing the layby,s you mean . the problem is that you can get two trucks in there but caravasn owners usually park right in the middle .if they do that noother trucks etc can get in to it. if you do evver park in a layby move right up to the far end or keep right back . then others can use it as well. might be wrong but see it all the time on that road . unfortunately the little chef round the corner wont let trucks stay there . .cheers alan.


----------



## just jane (Aug 10, 2011)

I go to a couple of different small music festivals and at both the locals take it upon themselves to drive around the outside of the site as close to the camping fields as possible honking as long and loud as possible as early as 6.30/7am, Im sure it keeps them happy to think theyre helping with the hangovers :rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


----------



## Mick H (Aug 10, 2011)

This has been happening to us, at various times, all over Europe, but mainly in the UK, during the last 30 odd years that we have been motorhoming, although it appears to be getting more prevelant, of late. 
I believe that it's just another aspect of some people who seem to enjoy trying to upset others. They are best ignored.

Mick H.


----------



## vindideck (Aug 10, 2011)

just jane said:


> I go to a couple of different small music festivals and at both the locals take it upon themselves to drive around the outside of the site as close to the camping fields as possible honking as long and loud as possible as early as 6.30/7am, Im sure it keeps them happy to think theyre helping with the hangovers :rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


 
I'm surprised the SCUM are awake at that time (or any time) in the morning  !!!


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Aug 10, 2011)

ok but when your fast on in a deep sleep :sleep-040: and the wife is shaking you awake saying did you hear them pippin!! WHAT


----------



## Mothman (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL Sounds like my partner she is forever shaking me saying can you hear that music coming from that car,,, or did you hear that horn just then,,,,,,,, Errrrrrrrrrrrr What????? how, when ,why!!!!! zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz in the morning she says did you not hear that last night? Only heard you Dear,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




Old_Arthur said:


> ok but when your fast on in a deep sleep :sleep-040: and the wife is shaking you awake saying did you hear them pippin!! WHAT


----------



## just jane (Aug 10, 2011)

vindideck said:


> I'm surprised the SCUM are awake at that time (or any time) in the morning  !!!



what does that mean ????  I am usually awake at that time and give them a smile and a wave, these locals are not the boy racer types they are usually milk tankers, farmers, milkmen and postmen.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Aug 10, 2011)

How come you know where all the doggers meet??


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Aug 10, 2011)

Quote Originally Posted by vindideck View Post
I'm surprised the SCUM are awake at that time (or any time) in the morning !!!

what does that mean ???? I am usually awake at that time and give them a smile and a wave

 i think he mean those on the outside of the fence pippin:cool1: at least i think he does:baby:


----------



## just jane (Aug 10, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> Quote Originally Posted by vindideck View Post
> I'm surprised the SCUM are awake at that time (or any time) in the morning !!!
> 
> what does that mean ???? I am usually awake at that time and give them a smile and a wave
> ...


 

Yes but as I added these are usually farmers and postmen taking revenge, I just laugh at them anyway because as I added I am usually up anyway.


----------



## skratt (Aug 11, 2011)

yes, I often get honkers in the middle of the night. I don't think they have ever been truck drivers though. 
 I have even met a couple of self confessed honkers. Just young lads who seemed pleasant enough to talk to and when I asked why they did it they could only provide the explanation " just a laugh innit ".  Though I rather suspect that they're girlfriends could probably supply a more intimate explanation as to they're inadequacies.
  I have only had people banging on the windows once. ( in 6 years wilding ). I made the mistake of parking for the night near a country pub that was having a live music weekend. At about midnight there was a series of loud bangs on the window and then running away. I could still hear them lurking so I put my "SAS" uniform on. It's a black military looking jacket, camo trousers and one of those black beenie hats. Im a large bloke and perhaps I look a bit menacing in a friendly, Ross Kemp, bald sort of way. So complete with walky talky I calmly walked out of the undergrowth just as the three lads were about to bang on the van again. In my best military sounding voice I said " evening lads, do you realise that you are under observation. We are carrying out manoeuvres in the area. etc etc ...... "
 Now I don't recommend approaching youths in a remote area but these guys were quite scared and so very apologetic  it was hilarious. :lol-053:


----------



## fairytooth (Aug 11, 2011)

I believe that it is a tradition in some parts for road users to honk a number of times to correspond with their IQ.  Always makes me smile.  Oh, and I sleep like the dead :sleep-027:


----------



## vindideck (Aug 12, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> Quote Originally Posted by vindideck View Post
> I'm surprised the SCUM are awake at that time (or any time) in the morning !!!
> 
> what does that mean ???? I am usually awake at that time and give them a smile and a wave
> ...



Thanks Old_Arthur,
Yes  'outside the fence' ... did'nt  think it would be taken any other way.

I would be very worried if  Farmers, Milkmen or Postmen tooted me first thing in the morning,
unless they were female and then i would think my luck had changed


----------



## Pollik (Aug 12, 2011)

I get this quite a lot in France, and occasionally elsewhere.  Sometimes the toot is from another motorhome, so I don't assume that they are all unfriendly.

I think I posted about it here earlier this year...someone unkindly, but flatteringly, suggested it might be because the drivers thought I was a prostitute waiting for custom....




Polly


----------



## A KIRK (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't say I've ever been hooted at while wilding, but I do find that your more aware of other noises around you such as cars pulling up etc, however I tend not to worry to much.  You would think though that these people would possibly think about what most of us are likely to have in a vans i.e large sharp knifes, I still carry my old butchers knifes with me as there just so usefull.

I do wonder if the type of people who cause an inconvenice think that its only mature people who would be sleeping, and somehow get a kick out of maybe annoying old people.


----------



## joncris (Aug 13, 2011)

Many HGV drivers are themselves MH owners & a couple of toots as they pass could just be a greeting. Prolonged sounds however may be them complaining your in _their_ usual overnight stop Eitherway I shouldn't bother you have as much right as they to use the layby


----------



## Tco (Aug 13, 2011)

I have been guilty of waking up an entire lorry park before now.  I was travelling overnight from Edingburgh to Duxford and stopped for refreshments at a very quiet truck stop. Every body else had bedded down for the night. As I locked up the truck, I inadvertently set off the alarm. A few seconds later I did the same thing again. This time I dropped the keys and couldn't find them in the dark. Of course I eventually found them and recieved several bits of "advice" from neighbouring truckers.


----------



## joncris (Aug 13, 2011)

Tco said:


> I have been guilty of waking up an entire lorry park before now.  I was travelling overnight from Edingburgh to Duxford and stopped for refreshments at a very quiet truck stop. Every body else had bedded down for the night. As I locked up the truck, I inadvertently set off the alarm. A few seconds later I did the same thing again. This time I dropped the keys and couldn't find them in the dark. Of course I eventually found them and recieved several bits of "advice" from neighbouring truckers.


 

Really!! What was that then??


----------



## al n sal (Aug 13, 2011)

we have had a few honks from passing vehicles in Norfolk, whilst in a layby, three in fact on the same night, after 10pm , but none since

al


----------



## cyanide steve (Aug 14, 2011)

A few years ago I stayed on a caravan site in Worcestershire. There was a road behind the site which was about 20ft higher than the field leading to a bridge, and from about 4am onwards there were brainless idiots holding thier hand on the horn as they drove past. So it's not just confined to wild camping.


----------



## Bernard Jones (Aug 20, 2011)

joncris said:


> Eitherway I shouldn't bother you have as much right as they to use the layby



Absolutely yes.  But there are far more spaces you can get in than them.  Many times I have been desperate to find a place long enough to park my lorry, only to come along and find an inconsiderate car driver parked right in the centre of a lay by, effectively taking up the whole layby so you can't get in when you are desperate to stop as Alan says.  Ask yourself how you would feel in that situation.  Its not as though we are saying they shouldn't be there. Just that they don't need to take up the whole lay by to themselves, especially when staying a long time, so others can't get in when they really need to do so.


----------



## Rubbertramp (Aug 20, 2011)

A couple of builders in their pick-up sent several loud blasts in the direction of my van very early one morning this week whilst parked up for an overnight stop near Blyth. The reason I knew they were builders is that I clocked all their gear in the back of their van as they overtook me and my bike 200 yards up the road....Got to get up earlier to wake me up lads!:sleep-040:


----------



## robjmckinney (Aug 21, 2011)

*Diesal buyers!*

What about the diesal buyers who honk and shout to the lorries to see if they want to sell their fuel all night!


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL!! After having started this thread because it happened to one of my friends, I can now say that I have experienced it too, with the slight difference it happened IN the layby!!  We were parked up in a layby just outside Latteridge on the B4058, and had just got up, but with the blinds still down, when I heard an energetic hooting from a Highways vehicle going past IN the layby!!  I can only conclude that he was worried we had overslept, and was trying to wake us, bless him!! :sleep-040:


----------



## theteapackets (Aug 30, 2011)

We've not had honking, but we did have a knock up and a foreign lady asking if we would like a bit of fun .... and my husband, in best british tradition, replying "no thank you" !!!

:lol-053:


----------



## Rubbertramp (Oct 16, 2011)

Parked up in the layby on the A357 at Durweston tonight and got loud blasts three times:wave: ...yes, hello tossers! Very brave!....Bombing along at forty miles an hour in your nice safe little boxes....I'm wondering if they'd do the same if they were walking past?.....well maybe if they'd had a few for Dutch courage.


----------



## scotsy (Oct 17, 2011)

*Scotland*

Roundabout May 2009 we were alone in this lay-by on the way back from Skye (might have been the kyle of Lochalsh?) and had several lorries give a loud blast as they passed. We were sat up watching a DVD in the early hours so it didn't really disturb us too much but i thought it was very childish at the time (i used to be an HGV driver but local stuff). We could see their headlights approaching for miles and were guessing wether the next one would honk or not:rolleyes2:


----------



## Mad Cow (Oct 17, 2011)

Can't say this has ever happened to me but then again

a) I usually wear ear plugs so i'm not woken by traffic noise or rain on the roof :sleep-027:

b) The Land Rover definitely doesn't look like a camper (see below)

c) As it's a Land Rover I can often access some nice remote spots 



I normally use silver window blinds but recently made a new "covert" set from black Corex (the  plastic estate agents signs are made from) you have to be a few feet away before you can spot the windows are even covered, and almost impossible to see if it's dark (the blinds are in place in the photo). Of course I can only do this because all the glass in a Defender is flat.


----------



## Viktor (Oct 17, 2011)

I've thought of that too (not using your idea), but changing the silver surface to black.  I'm going to try
black dylon fabric paint which stays soft and flexible over the silver..won't be able to test that idea though
for several weeks yet.


----------

